
Ask HN: proper etiquette on submitting your own stuff - aGHz
I've noticed a few commenters mentioning it's in bad taste to submit your own blog posts. I'm curious if that's the prevalent opinion on HN, and if so, what's a good way for an unknown aspiring blogger to make it to the front page?
======
benologist
Are you a part of the community? Submit your own stuff. It's only in bad taste
if you start spewing out generic fluff for HN.

Are you a spammer like bgr.com [1] (3 accounts), bostinno.com [2] (20+
accounts), macobserver.com [3] (6 accounts) just dumping links here? Don't
submit your stuff.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3867787>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3929453>

[3] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3930361>

------
dazbradbury
I have to disagree with that premise. By submitting your own posts or websites
(as in "Show HN"), you allow the opportunity for commenters to communicate
directly with the author. Personally, I think that's really powerful.

The voting system is there for a reason, and posts should get attention due to
quality content. The person who submitted it should be irrelevant in that
regard, and hence, I'm not really sure what the downside is.

Can I ask, where are the other discussions on this matter that you mentioned?

~~~
aGHz
The discussion wasn't focused on this specifically, just a few comments made
in passing. You can find a few like that here in the replies.

------
Mz
Socially speaking, it is stronger if someone else submits your stuff because
they liked it and thought it fit here. However, first you have to get known
somehow. I don't know what the optimal means to do that is.

If you are perceived as self submitting merely in hopes of benefitting
yourself with an uptick in traffic, it is viewed as being in poor taste. If
you have a valid question or genuinely think people here might be interested,
there is nothing wrong with self submitting. How you do it matters. HN is not
exempt from any of the normal social forces concerning how to judge value by
proxy and so on.

------
jgrahamc
I simply submit things from my blog when I think they are things that HN would
be interested in. I've never received any criticism for it. Some things catch
the fancy of HN, others don't.

------
JoachimSchipper
It's fine to submit your own stuff, but the attention given to /new is
limited, so try to limit yourself to stuff that HN will like. Basically, if
all your posts sink without a trace, try to improve your writing or choose
better topics before you submit more.

------
brudgers
It's not bad taste.

The best way to make the front page is: Good headline with some luck.

The best way to stay on the front page is: Good content with some luck.

------
bartonfink
I find it somewhat in bad taste, but only because I find self-promotion to be
somewhat in bad taste. If I write something that others find useful or
interesting, I'd appreciate it if they mentioned it on HN but I would never
presume to post my own content.

------
jtchang
Just submit it. How else am I going to find it?!

------
AznHisoka
it's bad taste to submit your own work. it's bad taste to cold email bloggers.
it's bad taste to do SEO ("just focus on good content!") it's bad taste to
post on ppl's FB walls it's bad taste link to your site in forums

